# Reliance launches Rs. 499 offers 30GB 3G + 30GB 2G pack



## rickenjus (Jul 1, 2015)

> Reliance has come up with an ultra affordable 3G pack offering 30GB 3G + 30GB 2G Unlimited in *Odisha circle*. The pack is only available for subscribers in Odisha circle.



*i.imgur.com/FEPTG2M.png

Source



Looking too good to be true.. ??!!!


----------



## lywyre (Jul 1, 2015)

@OP:Source?
This is not April. Guess Reliance is three months behind 

Seriously, if this plans come to TN, I will switch to Reliance in a blink forgetting all the hate and bias I have against them.
1GB for Rs. 100/- is enough for me.

Just curious: Is it possible to download 30GB using 2G in 28 days? May be they just added an additional zero for both 3G and 2G by mistake.

Just checked their website: Lucky Odissa


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2015)

Theoretically, if you take 1MB/minute as a standard download speed in 2g (I used to get this low speed in tata photon plus), you can download 42.1875 GB in 30 days


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Theoretically, if you take 1MB/minute as a standard download speed in 2g (I used to get this low speed in tata photon plus), you can download 42.1875 GB in 30 days



 nice

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Theoretically, if you take 1MB/minute as a standard download speed in 2g (I used to get this low speed in tata photon plus), you can download 42.1875 GB in 30 days



 nice 

any ideas about the pings in reliance data connection ?

whoa, first time something good happened regarding ISP in my state


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Just curious: Is it possible to download 30GB using 2G in 28 days? May be they just added an additional zero for both 3G and 2G by mistake.





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4jZMiVU.png


----------



## soyab0007 (Jul 2, 2015)

_30GB 2G Data is completely crap, dont even bothered to use it_


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 2, 2015)

Seems decent enough.. At present i finish of my 1GB 3G in 3-4 days so 30 GB should be more than enough.. If the plan is released in Delhi i might just give it a try..


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 2, 2015)

not bad,good enough for those of us who travel alot/arent at home most of the time
better than vodafones 700 buck unlimited 3G till 3gb


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 2, 2015)

Seriously why they used word  "unlimited"?


----------



## $hadow (Jul 2, 2015)

I remembered once docomo used to give unlimited 3g in 199 which was 1 gb 3g and 126 kb 2g.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 7, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/4jZMiVU.png



I believe except for storage, 1 KB = 1024 Bytes everywhere else. Am I wrong?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/strange.jpg

now the official reliance website states 499 fully unlimited 3G, is this true guys..


----------



## rj27 (Jul 26, 2015)

Might be for a limited time offer. But yes Reliance is offering unlimited 3G plans no FUP from last 3 days as special offers valid for 28 days at different prices for different circles. I got a message for 289rs unlimited in Delhi, and if you search on Internet people are reporting it's truly unlimited. 

You should check out if any such  special offer available on your number by dialling *129# and also confirm with Cc.


----------

